# Princeton 6g2 build



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Hi together, after getting all the parts together I´m into the build of ma 6g2 Princeton.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

HAd to make an adaptor for the transformer first.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Solid parts line up! As for the transformer, I was going to say. That’s easily 3 times the size of the Schumacher I’ve seen in the reissue 6G2 and in the originals. That adaptor looks rock solid and up for the task.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Starting with the electronics


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice job on the adaptor. I'm impressed.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Thx


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

an excellent all around portable amp


----------



## Chris Collins (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking great! I love the 6g2 such a beautiful sounding amp.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Again, nice job on the adapter! 
It's always an issue with 6G2 builds. The only chassis available are punched for the Deluxe sized power transformer which leads to a bit more voltage than a person really wanted.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)




----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)




----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

VERY impressive work! Congrats.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Thanks so much!


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Lincoln said:


> Again, nice job on the adapter!
> It's always an issue with 6G2 builds. The only chassis available are punched for the Deluxe sized power transformer which leads to a bit more voltage than a person really wanted.


Thanks Dave, you´ve helped me so much, when I started the project. Appreciate your help very much! Thanks to you. Cheers! Rainer


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

buggy911 said:


> Thanks Dave, you´ve helped me so much, when I started the project. Appreciate your help very much! Thanks to you. Cheers! Rainer


I'm always glad to help Rainer. All I did was offer some direction in finding materials. You already had the required skills & knowledge.
Nice job.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

This guy is crushing me!!

Nice looking work my friend. It is so much fun to do and I have enjoyed watching you!


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)




----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Thanks to you all for the kind comments. The last picture shows the finished and working amplifier. Got one last check together with a friend who is a professional radio technician. We´ve found some imperfect soldering joints that caused some noise and fixed them. On the back of the case I installed a pot to be able to adjust the negative feedback. This way I can find the sweet spot depending on the music I want to play.
In addition to the original layout a push / pull pot is installed in the front to be able to engage and disengage the vibrato without the footswitch plugged in.
There´s one last problem with the vibrato that we could not fix: When the footswitch is unplugged the push / pull pot in the front works just fine. When the footswitch is installed you can switch the vibratio just like in the stock layout an that works fine. But when you pull the front switch with the footswitch connected, you get a really bad noise. So I have two different switching options, but they are not working together.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

..


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Next step is the cabinet- Started with some Skandinavian Pine shelves from the do-it-yourself-market that have the right thickness.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

For getting the right angeld corners, I got help from a friend who ist carpenter an has machines that made ist much easier and accurate.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

As preparation for the cabinet to receive the tolex I used grain filler and a nitro-based primer.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting *so many great pics*! 
In my mind, I can the smell and sounds of the woodworking shop.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Does one of you know the position of the handle on the top? Seems to me it´s centered in relation to the bottom panel...


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great. The 6G2 is an awesome amplifier to build. I too built one. I bet it yours sounds fantastic. 

I built mine about 6 years ago. I thought by now the chassis maker would have fixed the transformer cut out. Apparently not so. I had to build an adaptor too. 

The bias tremolo in these is excellent. If the main power tube bias is a tad warm you may notice that you can faintly hear the trem throbbing when the speed it set to zero.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

buggy911 said:


> As preparation for the cabinet to receive the tolex I used grain filler and a nitro-based primer.
> View attachment 454863


Thank you for posting this! I have been looking (not extensively, though) for a wood filler,, they are not easy to find anymore. I saw that this one is available in one of our specialty stores here in Canada. By the way, the joinery on your cabinet is absolutely beautiful... Evreything you are doing is looking amazing and beautiful! 

I think we're all wondering what the final piece of the puzzle will be... the speaker brand/type!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

buggy911 said:


> Does one of you know the position of the handle on the top? Seems to me it´s centered in relation to the bottom panel...


A bump just in case you are still looking for an answer to this question.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Yes I´m still lookung for the answer.I´ve found this picture, guess that´s the right position








Cheers! Rainer


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

baffleboard


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

cut out for a 12" Speaker. Have a Weber Ferromax (Ceramic) and Celestion Ruby Alnico to choose from.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

painted baffleboard with spacers and one of the speaker alternatives


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

buggy911 said:


> Does one of you know the position of the handle on the top? Seems to me it´s centered in relation to the bottom panel...


Yes, that's how I do mine. I measure center on the bottom of the amp, transfer the measurements to the top, using the back as the reference (not the front face).

I have a 24" centering ruler, and it's a real game changer for figuring stuff out. It has zero in the center, and then increases in both directions as you go towards the ends.
So good. So many uses. Also called a "center finding ruler".


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Yes, that's how I do mine. I measure center on the bottom of the amp, transfer the measurements to the top, using the back as the reference (not the front face).
> 
> I have a 24" centering ruler, and it's a real game changer for figuring stuff out. It has zero in the center, and then increases in both directions as you go towards the ends.
> So good. So many uses. Also called a "center finding ruler".


Why have I not heard of such a thing before and saved myself all that grief over the years?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MarkM said:


> Why have I not heard of such a thing before and saved myself all that grief over the years?


Because maths


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

MarkM said:


> Why have I not heard of such a thing before and saved myself all that grief over the years?


my wife is a quilter. She's got all kinds of cool gizmos


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

buggy911 said:


> Yes I´m still lookung for the answer.I´ve found this picture, guess that´s the right position
> View attachment 455662
> 
> Cheers! Rainer


They are shifted forward of centre a bit, perhaps a bit less so that this one. Ideal would be to find the best balance with the chassis and speaker in it before covering. Best I can do ATM (my old '62):


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the pictures. Good to see where the cuts of the tolex are made. Cheers! Rainer
Nice amp btw!


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Drilled the holes for the hardware. Next step will be the tolex.


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

..


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)

Started with the tolex. For me it´s the most difficult part of the project. It is all about making the right cuts in the right places...


----------



## buggy911 (11 mo ago)




----------

